# Elphaba Fan Club



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

:d:d:d


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

|James| said:


> :d:d:d


Love your humor !!! ....  .. :clap2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

well she's one of the most popular, respected and well loved amongst us mods!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2010)

:confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

|James| said:


> :d:d:d


So why hasn't this thread already gone straight to the lounge already .... "do pass go, go straight to the lounge, do not pass GO!" ..... ? .... :confused2: ...._ (no inference to you James)_


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Fatenhappy said:


> So why hasn't this thread already gone straight to the lounge already .... "do pass go, go straight to the lounge, do not pass GO!" ..... ? .... :confused2: ...._ (no inference to you James)_



Its Elphaba or the site owners call

Jo


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Its Elphaba or the site owners call
> 
> Jo


Just asking the question .... because that's what we of the DBX forum do ! ..... Lifes good, love it !!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm a fan!! (and no I'm not sucking up!  )


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

so do you pout naturally?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Oh hush James  ....this is the Elphaba Fan Club thread....:focus:


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

ok clubs closed!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

|James| said:


> ok clubs closed!


BS .... works for me .... Elphy does good work !!! ....:clap2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I agree Fatenhappy.
James, you can start a thread but you can't close it!  
If you're good, maybe we'll have James fan club...hmm now there's a thought!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> I agree Fatenhappy.
> James, you can start a thread but you can't close it!
> If you're good, maybe we'll have James fan club...hmm now there's a thought!


Here we go .... James a good guy !!! ....  ... :clap2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> I agree Fatenhappy.
> James, you can start a thread but you can't close it!
> If you're good, maybe we'll have James fan club...hmm now there's a thought!


Start a james fan club and there will be one member. He'll be called James


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

|James| said:


> ok clubs closed!



Why do you want to close it? Cos I will if you like

Jo x


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elph's great, can be a bit SHMBO at times and talks like a right posh bird.

But she's a top gal!


----------



## titirangi (Aug 14, 2008)

Well it's a selfless job keeping it clean and balanced so yeah thanks to Elph (and all the other mods).


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Elph's great, can be a bit SHMBO at times and talks like a right posh bird.
> 
> But she's a top gal!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

|James| said:


> :d:d:d


I was only joking when I suggested to start this thread on another thread.
But since it is here.
I think Elphaba does a terriffic job on this site and actually does have a sense of humour which most miss in some of her posts.
Three cheers for Elphaba :clap2:


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Good heavens! *blushes*


And I am well aware that James started this sarcastically... 

-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, whatever his intention, the thread's here to stay!!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

This could be the record breaking thread for nice comments and number of posts.


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

i am in! who is going to be the club's president?


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba naturally


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

nola said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::welcome: .... x 2 .... :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Fatenhappy said:


> :cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::welcome: .... x 2 .... :clap2::clap2::clap2:


And yet more elphaba our dubai moderator princess.

:cheer2::juggle::cheer2::juggle::rockon:eace::horn::angel::angel::angel::cheer2::welcome:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Maybe it was a blonde moment, but I didnt get that it was sarcastic... :confused2:


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> Maybe it was a blonde moment, but I didnt get that it was sarcastic...


now now please stop being so sexist, god!


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Maybe it was a blonde moment, but I didnt get that it was sarcastic... :confused2:


No Jynx its not, its just a good moment and genuine tick in the box for a job well done ... nothing more ... no ulterior motive ! ... :confused2:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I tick Elpheba alot... every chance I get that it says I am allowed to again  

We have ruined the ticking....


----------



## Fatenhappy (Jun 23, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> I tick Elpheba alot... every chance I get that it says I am allowed to again
> 
> We have ruined the ticking....


Just as simple as if someone does something genuinely and well, then ....  ... :clap2::clap2: ... :eyebrows::eyebrows: .. if not ... _"on your bike sunshine"_ ...which in Aussie talk means pis& off Richard Henry!


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Maybe it was a blonde moment, but I didnt get that it was sarcastic... :confused2:


And what did we say about blonde jokes? ::fish: 

The politically correct term is "bad hair dye" moment


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Elpheba should have way more rep power then all the rest of us. She helps all the time and plus she keeps us in line. And honestly, we are not the easiest lot. And she has been here a long time and having looked at the past, seems it was hard way before I got here...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jynxy's trying to justify all the ticks she gives to Elphaba! 
I agree with you, though!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

And Jynx wins this month's Order of the Brown Nose award


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I want to see a show of hands who enjoyed Elpheba's short period away recently???


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> I want to see a show of hands who enjoyed Elpheba's short period away recently???


hmm is that like a monthly thingy?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

|James| said:


> hmm is that like a monthly thingy?


I personally hope not!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

> hmm is that like a monthly thingy?


daily!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

|James| said:


> hmm is that like a monthly thingy?


More like every 28-32 days James!!


----------



## |James| (Dec 23, 2009)

isn't she supposed to have stopped getting those monthly thingies a couple of decades ago?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

|James| said:


> isn't she supposed to have stopped getting those monthly thingies a couple of decades ago?


Are you referring to me? You think I am 70 years old?

-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

James thinks everyone on the forum is 70 years old Elphaba....he's desperately trying to find someone that fits his age bracket!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> James thinks everyone on the forum is 70 years old Elphaba....he's desperately trying to find someone that fits his age bracket!


I think 70 is closer to his IQ 

-


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I think 70 is closer to his IQ
> 
> -


On a good day....also known as the Winter Solstice!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> I think 70 is closer to his IQ
> 
> -


Maybe his IQ is closer to his shoe size


----------



## diamantelady (Jan 31, 2010)

stewart said:


> Maybe his IQ is closer to his shoe size


well u know what they say its a fine line between genius & insanity


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

:focus: :focus:

Isn't Elphaba just great?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

SBP said:


> :focus: :focus:
> 
> Isn't Elphaba just great?


Think we just found our runner up to the Miss Brown Nose Award!!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> :focus: :focus:
> 
> Isn't Elphaba just great?




OK, SBP. What do you want?

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Nothing, your grace is enough


----------

